

IPhone 3G teardown - sam
http://live.ifixit.com/Guide/First-Look/iPhone3G

======
Stubbs
If you were one of the first people in the world to own an iPhone3g, would you
take it to bits?

~~~
jcl
I might, if I were using the resulting pictures to publicize my iPhone repair
website. These guys at least have the skills to put the phone back together
again and have a high probability of it working.

Destroying a rare consumer good turns out to be a great way to attract
attention. I'm still waiting to hear if the iPhone 3G is more or less
blendable than the previous version.

